
Show HN: Quotation Explorer – explore 120,000 quotations - qrv3w
https://github.com/schollz/quotation-explorer
======
pizza
Someone should use this and word2vec to generate phony quotes a la
quote_gen("Trump" \+ "Mao" \+ "Marx")

